# This is what I call a Black Friday Special



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

Another great morning at Atwood found em in wood shallow only would bite on one side of the log and brush pile .pink trout magnet and plain jig tipped with minnows cought em lost as many as I kept they'd grab the bait and run for cover .I'll take it over shopping


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

better than shopping? you bet. thats a nice mess of fish and good eating


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Heck yea...


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

cement569 said:


> better than shopping? you bet. thats a nice mess of fish and good eating


There headed for the skillet


----------

